# USB xfer problem..



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

I am having some issues plugging my verizon s3 into my machine and copying files. I've tried different machines and different cables. It still charges but will not allow me to browse or xfer files. Any suggestions? I am thinking I need to find out the warranty on this thing.. I've had it since day one verizon sent it out.. the problem is I have it rooted and custom rom.. I would need to reset it to manufacture standards but without usb I can't.


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually have the exact same problem at the moment. You should be able to transfer the necessary file to your phone over WiFi the reset from there. I've already been to the Verizon store and was told it's a hardware issue. They're going to replace my phone for free.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I finally got the damn thing to allow me to connect enough to odin back to stock.. I had a cord that was slightly thicker and harder to put in and it worked.. So I went to the store and they said I'd be better off to call because they would only check that it would charge in the store.. so I called them and they are shipping me a new one. I only had 3 more days to do it too..


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

So I received another phone.. It seemed to plugin and allow me to upload files. Problem with that phone was the power button would stick, so I called them back. They shipped me another new phone and it has the same problem as the original phone "can't upload files". This is becoming a vicious cycle... I don't know whether I should call back or just deal with it.


----------



## xAirrick (Apr 8, 2012)

FWIW I had the same problem, USB would only charge when connect to a computer (that previously worked). I tried 2 different cables and 2 different PCs. The solution for me was to power off the phone (I rebooted into recovery, then powered off from there. But I think a simple power off would have worked).

I'm running CleanROM Seven.


----------

